

The Glitch in the Video-Game Graveyard - dnetesn
http://harpers.org/blog/2014/07/the-glitch-in-the-video-game-graveyard/

======
timcederman
Article with pictures/video: [http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/26/the-dig-
uncovering-th...](http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/26/the-dig-uncovering-
the-atari-et-games-buried-in-new-mexico-desert)

